# please help my cpu fan is making hell of noise



## nageshsiri (Mar 24, 2011)

​hi friends ,

*my fan is making lot of noise , what should i do* ,

i am using pentium 4 , 3.06 gh processor ,
and my os is windows 7 .

i have two slots for ram on my motherboard,
in one slot i installed 1 gb ddr1 ram , 

and in other slot i installed 512 mb ddr1 ram 

also it is not because of dust , i can say that as i regularly clean my fan

here are screen shots of my computer configuration,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What does PC wizard list the as CPU temp?

Is noisy like it's spinning fast, or noisy like in clicking or squealing/squeaking?


----------



## nageshsiri (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks for your reply sir , 

actually it is spinning fast when i open any application and making a lot of noise . my friends are saying it is because of the two different size rams i have installed ( one is 512 mb ddr1 and other is 1 gb ddr1).will there be any problem because of that. or should i change the heat sink.

also if i open windows 2003 server the fan does not make any sound . 

anyway here is a screen shot .





















i have one more question , i have two ram slots on my motherboard , which is the primary one among them so that i can keep the 1 gb ram in that . 

thanks is advance


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check that the CPU heat sink is still tight to the CPU, it appears to be time to clean off the old and install new thermal paste between the CPU and heat sink, 62c is too warm for a CPU temp> Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5

The slot closest to the CPU would be the first slot, being a dual channel board both ram sticks should be matched for optimal dual channel use.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it doesn't really matter where that ram is but usually the ram slot closest to the cpu is slot one. You should really be running ram that is the same size and make i.e 2GB not 1.5GB.

Looking at your cpu it says its running at 100% either you are running lots of apps at the same time or it could be overheating at times this could explain why your fan is spinning fast.

You say you clean it regularly but do you clean out the rest of the computer including other fans? the air flow needs to be good for your fan to work properly so all dust must be blown out using compressed air.


----------



## nageshsiri (Mar 24, 2011)

hey thanks for ur reply ,
as u asked me to check the thermal paste , i removed my heat sink and found the thermal paste dried up. 

thanks again for the manual u gave me abt how to use thermal paste. 

so after i keep that thermal paste between my processor and heat sink , will my computer work properly again.

i have one more question , should i immediately keep that paste or can i take some 2 to 3 days , because for the next 3 days i will be busy with my office work , i only get leave on monday , so can i use my computer in the mean time or should i stop using it until i put that paste. i have zero knowledge ragarding these issues , so plz help me 

also while fitting the heat sink , should i fix it tightly or somewhat loose , because u asked me to check whether the cpu is tight to heat sink or not , i did not get u so should i fix it tightly ,

waiting for ur reply ,

thanks for ur previous reply once again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No you have to do it right away, once the heat sink has been removed the existing paste is no good and will not transfer the heat to the heat sink.


----------



## nageshsiri (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks sir , 

i will replace it immediately then .

can u give me the details on how to keep the thermal paste in a simple way ,

i have read the document u sent me but got confused , my cpu is pentium 4 , 3.06 ghz . it is saying to use dot method , i am unable to understand , so please help me

thanks in advance.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Clean off the old paste with some ArctiClean or Isopropyl Rubbing Alcohol, then apply a small dot of thermal paste to the middle of the CPU, reattach the heatsink and switch on.


----------



## nageshsiri (Mar 24, 2011)

wow , thanku so much ,

i changed the paste and it is working perfectly , there is no sound coming now ,

i have checked th ecpu temp and it is showing 52c , is it okay or should i do anything 

thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

52C is a little high, not alarming, for Idle temps. Did you spread the paste evenly over the CPU? Are both the heatsink latches both fully latched?
I apply a small drop, spread it evenly until thin enough to still see the printing on the CPU.
Thermal Paste and How To Use It


----------



## nageshsiri (Mar 24, 2011)

actually i just pust a drop of the paste in the middle of the cpu and then i installed the heat sink over it,

i did not spread it evenly , is it a wrong way of doing it or is it okay ,

my cpu temp is still showing 56c though the sound of my fan reduced 

my cpu specs are pentium 4 3.06 ghz and i am using 1gb ddr1 ram


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the room temp the pc is in?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you could try the paste with a thin line down the middle. I have found that some CPUs and coolers prefer this method whilst others prefer the dot in the middle.


----------



## nageshsiri (Mar 24, 2011)

i have checked in bios my cpu temp min and max specs 

and it is showing min in 55c and max is 65c 

and the curent temp is 59c , so is it okay for my comp


and also system temp is 45c


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's still a little warm, I would redo the paste 1 more time, when you remove the heat sink if the paste only in the center of the cpu then you'll need to use a little more, if it's all over and glumpy/lumpy use a little less. Also make sure all 4 of the legs of the heat sink are fastening tightly to the board.


----------

